# Do You Have A Sweeth Tooth?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

"A great liking for sweet tasting foods".  Do you have desserts after at least one meal a day? Do you snack on sweet sugary foods from chocolate bars to sweet pastry foods during the day? Just curious. No harm intended.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I have Type II Diabetes ... can't have that stuff at all ... I can still crave it, though ...


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Krummhorn said:


> I have Type II Diabetes ... can't have that stuff at all ... I can still crave it, though ...


My Grandfather has T2 Diabetes too. He avoids eating sugary foods. I hope you manage the disease well and all the best to you.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Absolutely! I even like the Dolly Suite...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

ArtMusic said:


> My Grandfather has T2 Diabetes too. He avoids eating sugary foods. I hope you manage the disease well and all the best to you.


Thanks ... I have had this since 2005 ... there are sugar free cookies that actually do taste pretty darn good. 
The biggest stumbling block is carbohydrates ... bread, pasta, etc. I inject insulin twice a day.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

:lol: I picked the highest one on list. I can skip dessert actually, sometimes, if I'm just not in the mood, and I rarely do snack. But I do like little desserts and try to treat myself to them when I can, in moderation, even if it means everyday. 

I tend to get a sick feeling if I eat too much sugar, so I often go for chocolatey things with make it seem less sugary than it really is.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

I picked the top option. But really I can go for more than a week without anything sweet, and I won't be missing it. But if there's something in the house then I'll mostly likely be the first one to it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> I picked the top option. But really I can go for more than a week without anything sweet, and I won't be missing it. But if there's something in the house then I'll mostly likely be the first one to it.


Same here but I picked the bottom option. When I eat I use all my brainpower to open my jaws, bite, close my jaws, chew, swallow, similar mouth movements. I don't really think much about the food when I eat it. :lol:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Sometimes I get a craving for candy or cereal or something sweet, but most of the time I go for other types of food over sweet ones. I do love fruits though, like nectarines, blackberries and strawberries (when people say sweet tooth, I'm inclined to think of junk sweet foods) but as far as food to snack on I much perfer chips or something to candy or chocolate.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

marble cake with fudge icing, peach cobbler, ice cream, fresh chocolate chip cookies, doughnuts...my sins are too many to forgive


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Increased sugar intake is directly linked to rising obesity rates and Diabetes.
There’s growing evidence to suggest sugar is actually a lot worse that fat.
I very much avoid it, I’ll occasionally have a treat but my day to day diet contains very little of it and I stay very lean.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a sweet tooth only when someone reminds me.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't consider a meal finished unless I've had at least one dessert...


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Ramako said:


> I don't consider a meal finished unless I've had at least one dessert...


That's because it's become a habit, and not a healthy one, Ok, its nice but unnecessary.
I don't have deserts now, the only time is if I'm dinning with friends.....it's a bit rude to say no if they've gone to the trouble in making one!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

No, but i have a big coffee tooth ( I don't use any sugar with coffee).


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I drink tea and coffee with sugar, and have a bit of chocolate or an ice cream once in a while, but not much and not often, so I chose the fifth option.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> I have Type II Diabetes ... can't have that stuff at all ... I can still crave it, though ...


I have that condition, mild enough to be controlled with diet and exercise - and have the sweet tooth too. I occasionally buy a confection (or three) at the 'last-day-before-stale' rack in the supermarket, then don't prick my finger next morning. Ah, sweet ignorance.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

jani said:


> No, but i have a big coffee tooth ( I don't use any sugar with coffee).


Haha yes!!!! Sugar completely ruins coffee.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Eating ice cream as I type this.



> Haha yes!!!! Sugar completely ruins coffee.


Really? I find coffee with no sugar horrible.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

presto said:


> There's growing evidence to suggest sugar is actually a lot worse that fat.


good news! I like sweets _and_ bacon! in fact, I just finished a tiramisu and had spaghetti carbonara before that.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Seriously who keeps rating these good threads as one star threads?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

jani said:


> Seriously who keeps rating these good threads as one star threads?


People who are more concerned with other members' thoughts and feelings than the size of their gut, perhaps?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I can take or leave sweets. I like the occasional ice cream but try to keep it to a couple times per month. My downfall is savory / salty items. I love cheese and bread dripping with butter and popcorn and pretzels. And I have very high blood pressure.

We love the most what we cannot or should not have.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I just bought a bag of Dove's white chocolate eggs. What do you think?


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Desserts are my downfall! I don't eat them very frequently at all, but when I do I really splurge! Bread pudding, crepes, and Crème brûlée are among my favorites!


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I enjoy desserts from time to time, but try to avoid to keep calories in check. I'd rather use those calories on a couple of after dinner drinks than on a sugary dessert.

However, I've noticed that a garlic heavy meal will really trigger my sweet tooth. So, when I have those types of meals I will usually have dessert.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I was struggling between first and second but i realised i eat sweets more than once a day only when we make cakes at home...I love home made cakes and my mum is a Master of that art she could work in a restaurant as well, but in other cases i can go like two weeks or a month without almost anything sweet...Also i eat a lot of fruit and thats my substitute for bad sugar chocolate and stuff


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I’m always horrified at the amount of shelf space devoted to cakes, biscuits and sweets in supermarkets, I’m convinced there’s sugar addiction going on!
We’re just not designed to consume so much of this stuff. 
No wonder there’re so many fat unhealthy people about now!


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm totally in the coffee-tooth camp here.

I don't really like sweets. Looking at cookies, cakes, chocolates, ice cream, etc. doesn't tempt me. Most sweets have little real flavor, in my opinion.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

presto said:


> I'm always horrified at the amount of shelf space devoted to cakes, biscuits and sweets in supermarkets, I'm convinced there's sugar addiction going on!


you'd really hate it around here. There are some 9-10 patisseries within a mile. I wouldn't say people look fatter here than anywhere else, though. There might be a bit of a diabetes problem...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I have that condition, mild enough to be controlled with diet and exercise - and have the sweet tooth too. I occasionally buy a confection (or three) at the 'last-day-before-stale' rack in the supermarket, then don't prick my finger next morning. Ah, sweet ignorance.


Dark Chocolate is a good choice, too. Some of the sugar free Ice Creams are actually really good - Blue Bunny makes one called "sweet freedom" that is very tasty. Fooled our dinner guests the other night - they could not tell the difference between it and regular ice cream.


----------

